# emersed crypts and temp?



## matt12 (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm going to be setting up a 29g emersed setup mainly for crypts. it will be in my basement where the temp gan get as low as 62F. is this temp ok? i know they like cool water but is this to cold? i may add a heat cable under the pots......any thoughts?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

The room my Crypts are in drop down to the 60s pretty regularly, and they don't seem to care. A bit more heat definitely couldn't hurt though, as they are pretty equatorial in nature and prefer warm temps.


----------



## RSS (Jan 14, 2011)

The hand full of species I grow didn't care about the low 60's nights they got last winter and this winter. A few years ago we lost power for about a week and the temps were in the 40s, they didn't seem to care about that either.


----------



## matt12 (Nov 21, 2010)

ok cool. i set the tank up last night. ended up using a 15g. the temps last night went to 62 and peaked at 73 today. humidity is a constant 99%.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

matt1212 said:


> ok cool. i set the tank up last night. ended up using a 15g. the temps last night went to 62 and peaked at 73 today. humidity is a constant 99%.


post pictures! pics are always fun


----------

